

Vocal: A Podcast Client for the Modern Desktop - aroman
http://www.vocalproject.net

======
coppolaemilio
Looks very nice, but the color on the toolbar is kind of weird. Specially with
the settings cog.

~~~
aroman
That's not really controlled by Vocal, that's the GTK+ theme, which in this
case is the elementary OS GTK+ theme's dark mode.

